# b15sentra pics of a custom front



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

A front view of my 2001 sentra


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ghetto grille mod=great


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

lookin good davey boy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good dave


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Crean! :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Crean! :thumbup:



i was gonna say CREAN too...the word "clean" is so verused, dont you think?


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

focrizzle manizzle


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

not bad pretty kool


----------

